# تحليل الملوثات للتربة بواسطة تقنية الفلورة للمعادن باشعة X



## فراس2008 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .. أرجو من الاخوة المهندسين او الباحثين الأعضاء الكرام في المنتدى ممن لديهم معلومات او مصادر علمية او كتب او بحوث جاهزة حول تحليل العناصر الفلزية للمعادن بواسطة خاصية الفلورة للعناصر ( فلورة الذرات للمعادن) بواسطة تسليط أشعة X عن طريق اجهزة تشخيص هذه العناصر وهي متعددة , وهذه العملية يطلق عليها تقنية (XRF) اي الفلورة بواسطة أشعة اكس. ارجو منكم التكرم بأهدائها هنا خدمة للجميع اولاً ولي ثانياً لكي استفيد منها في بحثي حول امكانية الاستفادة من هذه الخاصية اي (XRF) في تشخيص الملوثات للعناصر الثقيلة والتي قد تكون موجودة بالتربة ويا حبذا تكون هذه الكتب او الملفات بصيغة pdf ليسهل تحميلها وشكرا لكم.


----------

